# Another kid's high wheeler, real or repop?



## Mootree (Mar 29, 2019)

I'm not real knowledgeable on these but this one has me scratching my head. Yard art or the real deal?  Don't have any info and this is the only pic. Probably obvious to an expert but I'm gullible [emoji16].  Thoughts?




Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lgrinnings (Mar 29, 2019)

Fake.


----------



## Mootree (Mar 29, 2019)

lgrinnings said:


> Fake.



So what is the obvious sign?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bike (Mar 29, 2019)

FLAT STOCK not tubing


----------



## lgrinnings (Mar 30, 2019)

I struggled with this same identification issue early on. My father, who was a Wheelman, struggled with it initially when he started collecting. And unfortunately, there’s a ton of these decorative pieces floating around out there. I believe places like Home Goods and Pier One Imports still get them from time to time from India. Once you become accustomed to the look, you’ll know every time. As mentioned, the flat stock is a giveaway. They also traditionally use modern welding/brazing which is a tell. The little rectangular pedals are a big clue (they all seem to have those). The big wooden grips and the thin stock handlebars. The overall flimsiness of it (ask yourself, “would it support a child?”) should tell you as well. Even the most primitive early highwheel bicycles were built much more robustly than what you see.


----------



## Mootree (Mar 30, 2019)

lgrinnings said:


> I struggled with this same identification issue early on. My father, who was a Wheelman, struggled with it initially when he started collecting. And unfortunately, there’s a ton of these decorative pieces floating around out there. I believe places like Home Goods and Pier One Imports still get them from time to time from India. Once you become accustomed to the look, you’ll know every time. As mentioned, the flat stock is a giveaway. They also traditionally use modern welding/brazing which is a tell. The little rectangular pedals are a big clue (they all seem to have those). The big wooden grips and the thin stock handlebars. The overall flimsiness of it (ask yourself, “would it support a child?”) should tell you as well. Even the most primitive early highwheel bicycles were built much more robustly than what you see.



Thanks for the info! Funny thing is that when I Googled kids high wheel bikes etc, many come up like this, some claiming to be real so that's where my gullibility comes into play[emoji849]. Repop antiques of any kind that sit outside for 10 years can be tough to distinguish to the rookie eye unless you know the specifics. Again, thanks for the info!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mootree (Apr 1, 2019)

I told him that I don't believe that I am interested as after some research, it appears to be a reproduction and apologized for wasting his time. He responded today with this info.[emoji848][emoji1787]



Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lgrinnings (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## morton (Apr 2, 2019)

Mootree said:


> I told him that I don't believe that I am interested as after some research, it appears to be a reproduction and apologized for wasting his time. He responded today with this info.[emoji848][emoji1787]View attachment 974040
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk




He saw his was authentic_* on the internet*_, so it must be true!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 2, 2019)

I sure hope the gentleman offering this to you wasn't taken for $3200. The sad part is, he isn't the first person fooled and thoroughly convinced these repops are the real deal, and no doubt won't be the last. The only thing correct was that this style tricycle (or child's bicycle in this case) with the seat mounted on spring steel was a popular French design, the same as the so-called "antique" repop horse tricycles that proliferate on the market. Only a small percentage of the total of children's US-made ride on toys manufactured around the 1920s have survived until today. An even more rare few made in other countries during that same era are ever found here in the states. Nothing anywhere near the number of these repops you see for sale on ebay, craigslist, etc.

Dave


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 2, 2019)

Funny... I had a guy in my area once trying to sell one of these stating the same thing.. made in the 20's in France and sold for thousands. Somewhere out there there must be one website that has this false info..


----------



## mike cates (Aug 13, 2020)

If you have questions on pre 1900 bicycles concerning if they are real or fake, you have gotten some good advice  from lgrinnings and riding toy.
I knew Lestrer Grinnings senior and we both learned a lot from The Wheelmen club. 
These repos appeared in the 1990's and were made in South American countries and imported to the USA.
ALWAYS GOOD TO POST AS YOU DID AND ASK BEFORE SPENDING $$$$!
I'm always here to help if something seems sketchy.
Mike Cates, CA.
(760)473-6201 No Texts Please
cates0321@hotmail.com


----------

